
‘It’s Creepy’: Unexplained Drones Are Swarming by Night over Colorado - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/01/us/drones-FAA-colorado-nebraska.html
======
Seenso
My guess is it's some kind private survey relating to oil/gas or agriculture.

